# Metal sheds good for pigeons?



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

Does anyone here have experience with metal outbuildings for pigeon coops? I've been looking at farms for sale and most have metal outbuildings instead of the old wood barns.Someone told me the metal buildings sweat and may not make good pigeon coops.There is a farm that I'm interested in and it has two huge metal outbuildings that I thought I could divide up for coops. I'd like to get chickens and ducks too. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

I too have heard that metal "tool sheds" are not good to convert into pigeon lofts as they hold in too much moisture... lots of ventelation is key to a good pigeon loft.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I think a metal shed would get too hot, as well. And yes, ventilation is _very_ important. We didn't have time to properly vent our loft when we finished it. I think we had just two little vents near the top; can't quite remember. Come spring it was much too hot. We added vents at the bottom and a whirly-bird vent on the roof. I think you would have difficulty ventilating a metal shed. Better to start from scratch and design it for your birds.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

You can also purchase pre-fab wood sheds... e.g. Tuff Sheds... or the like at places like the Home Depot... but they are REAL pricey... but if its speed you're looking for, that may be the trade off. Even so, you'd have to do such things as tack on an aviary and / or landing board, traps, etc.

Otherwise, depending on your carpentry skills and how much free time you have on hand, you're looking at building a loft.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I know a few people who have metal lofts. Some went inside insulated and sheet rocked. Have windows really nice lofts. Others. Have plenty of air exchange. even exhust fans. Another just put averies on both ends. They do ok . Its a matter of makeing the the idea work for your needs.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I was thinking about trying to see if there was a molded plastic shed that I could modify. Seemed like the surface might be easier to keep clean & would be
good for hygiene. Think the key word here is modify. Would have to get it large enuf, then cutouts for vents and what not. No real time invested yet, just thinking it might be worth looking into.

fp


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

If / when I buy a house... I've been thinking of buying one of those pre-fab wood sheds I spoke of and modifying it into a loft. That way I could move my birds in relatively quickly. They'd become prisoners  / breeders  at a new location and then I'd have time to build a loft for their offspring that I could then start flying again.


----------



## Webby (Feb 18, 2005)

Metal sheds collapse under heavy snow. It would be cheaper to build one out of 2x4s and plywood.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

That depends on the gauge of metal used. Metal buildings hold up well. But yes back yard storage sheds are light duty.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Interesting discussion...in the future, not sure when however, I'll probably be utilizing one of those prefabricated vinyl sheds from home depot. I already have grandiosso plans for modifications for air ducts, flight pens, and heating I think you have to find what works and make something work for your birds if you are that way inclined. I am planning on a 12' X 12' sturdy shed, complete with windows, vents, double doors and with a little effort on my part....electricity. When the time happens and once I've completed my remodelling, I'll post a picture of my efforts to y'all


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Electricity is great, if you can do it. We have electricity in our loft, which I initially thought was overkill, but it sure is nice. I leave the light on for my pigeons on dark, cloudy winter days, which I'm sure they appreciate. When our neighbor came over to see it as we were building it, he jokingly asked us if they would have their own Internet access, too! Now if I could just train them to order their own supplies online...


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

Thanks for everyones input on this matter. I guess the key to converting these buildings is good ventilation. I saw a plastic shed at Sam's Wholesale Club that I think would make a perfect pigeon coop with some modifications.It even has skylights in the roof.Check it out if there's a Sam's Club in your area.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

sirpigeon said:


> Thanks for everyones input on this matter. I guess the key to converting these buildings is good ventilation. I saw a plastic shed at Sam's Wholesale Club that I think would make a perfect pigeon coop with some modifications.It even has skylights in the roof.Check it out if there's a Sam's Club in your area.


Hi there Sir Pigeon,

Would that be this?

http://www.samsclub.com/eclub/main_...0&coe=0&oidPath=0:-23542:-43702:-44143:925640

Thanks for the Sam's Club thought, wasn't aware of them and there is one close
by to me!

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I've since been looking in the archives about lofts and neighbors and zoning.
Seems a 50foot distance from the property line is very common. Would this be 
bypassed if you had the living area inside w/a window that allowed them to go
outside to aviary?


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*50 foot ISSUE*

I myself have to deal with that. One side omy house is okay. But I had to biuld on the house and that not good either. I just made the loft under fence size in hopes the nieghbors don't get techical. So I try not to bother the nieghbors. My coop is wood and wire like an old fashion chicken coop. And I use rabbit hutches for young birds. And rabbit cages for mating and sick bay, Dog carrier for travel or in house sick bays. Not sure on plastic or metal there's pros and cons to each. Debbie


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I think most of us work with what we have and try to be considerate of our neighbors so that no one complains. In the suburbs it's hard to meet the zoning requirements because many of the lots aren't that big. I clean my bird enclosures daily and spray the yard with an enzyme to keep down odor and flies (the latter because of the geese, not the pigeons). Our loft is butted up against the fence on two sides because it was the only place we could put it. The old aviary is built between the house and the fence, which I realize is a no-no but so far no one has complained. Sadly, this is not always the case. I have a friend who is having to give up his pigeons because of a neighbor who doesn't like the noise. He has no recourse because his loft isn't in compliance with local ordinances and his neighbor will turn him in if he doesn't get rid of the pigeons.  I wish we could all live in the country and have great big lofts.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

The neighbor doesn't like the noise of pigeons? What an idiot! Bet he prefers loud engines, boom boxes, and gun shots over the soothing, pleasant coos of birds.
Daryl


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Amazing, but true. It's such a soothing sound, one has to wonder how he can dislike it so, but he hates the "cooing and flapping." Good thing he doesn't live next to me--we have geese!  The gander has gotten quieter over the years (he's 5) but when he was young he sometimes trumpeted in the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

Hi Feral Pigeon,

Thanks for posting Sam's Club's website.The shed I saw is in the website,it's the one with the two skylights. I definately intend to get this when I move and have room.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Sir Pigeon, 

I didn't see the shed you were interested in at Sams, but I wouldn't recommend sky lights for a loft. Even with proper ventilation, skylights would make a shed a virtual oven in the summer. They would help a great deal in the winter to keep the loft warmer, but in summer, unless you are going to put air conditioning in the shed, the skylights would cook your birds


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Sky lights make the coop seem much less secure to the birds. It stresses them to see a hawk fly over! Pigeons originally hung out on cliffs and slept in caves, so the closer you can approximate that the happier they'll be.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Final Choice*

So what was the final out come of the coop wars? Metal, Plastic, Wood or Wire. Debbie


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Think I'm gonna modify the basement, concrete floor, stud wall, and install
windows/door that leads outside to aviary so they can be indoors/outdoors. I
have a big back yard, but it is long and narrow and I don't want neighbors getting upset. Plus I've got raccoon, possum and badgers hanging out there
@ night. I'd worry 'bout the badgers 'cause their a trip.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi FP, 


Although I don't know the setup of your house, that sounds like an excellent idea...the best of both worlds for your pigeons

And you're right to be concerned about badgers, those animals have the strongest, sharpest claws. They can dig through anything and are incredibly powerful!


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

*Where To?*

Jeff (sirpigeon),

So which area of Cleveland are you thinking of moving to?
Metal buildings would be OK, as long as you insulate them for the NE Ohio winter and ventilate them for the summer.
We have wooden yard-shed type buildings for our coops and they work out well. We priced the pre-fab ones at the hardware stores and decided it was cheaper to get 2x4's and plywood and build or own. That way we could also build the modification right in.
If you are ever in the Ashtabula area, you are welcome to stop by and check them out.
[email protected]

Erna


----------

